
PopcornTime official website is back - neur0mancer
http://popcorn-time.tv/
======
jaxonrice
How do we know that this is the official website, and not simply a clone with
(possibly) malicious content. The official popcornti.me site had that exact
issue back in March:

"@mediatemple hey they cloned our site getpopcornti.me in
[http://getpopcorntime.com](http://getpopcorntime.com) \- they linked some
downloads as virus - watch out!" \-
[https://twitter.com/getpopcornapp/status/442519692067241984](https://twitter.com/getpopcornapp/status/442519692067241984)

~~~
isra017
I worked on the project since the first developers left. I am the one who
fixed and released all versions since 2.5. I guarentee that [http://popcorn-
time.tv](http://popcorn-time.tv) is mine and the build are safe. Source used
are [https://github.com/popcorn-org/popcorn-
app/releases/tag/v0.2...](https://github.com/popcorn-org/popcorn-
app/releases/tag/v0.2.8) .

~~~
alraddadi
Thanks. I hope the other developer is fine.

------
tehwebguy
This one is popcorn-time.tv, the old one that is still down is
[http://getpopcornti.me](http://getpopcornti.me)

The last commit is "Disabled the updater", looks like someone just forked it,
stopped the player from updating (presumably since it would poll a set URL
they don't have control over) and launched a new website.

~~~
reubenmorais
No, this is the new repo, and there have been several commits (and one
previous release) since the original one went down:
[https://github.com/popcorn-org/popcorn-app](https://github.com/popcorn-
org/popcorn-app)

------
w1ntermute
I really don't understand all this waffling. Why would you start a project
like this in 2014 without considering legal responses and having prepared for
them?

~~~
ryanSrich
It's my guess that the founders did this not to create a sustainable legal
business, but to get the source code out there so that anyone can fork it and
create something really great from it.

As explained in the fist iteration of the product, popcorn time was an
experiment to test the limits of real time technology. Look at what they've
done. They received media attention, legal attention and certainly attention
from the tech community. The founders have created a name for themselves and
released something very cool in the process.

------
shekhar101
Keep getting this:
[https://cloud.githubusercontent.com/assets/1090458/2602971/3...](https://cloud.githubusercontent.com/assets/1090458/2602971/3c5eab00-bb28-11e3-9b8b-401dc49d569a.png)
everytime I run Popcorn time or similar clones(Time 4 popcorn, Popcorn time
yify etc.). Why is this happening only with me. Infact I think it's happening
with all node.js desktop apps. Any clues why is it happening?

~~~
moondowner
It's best to ask this question on the node-webkit Google Group:
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/node-
webkit](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/node-webkit)

------
SamuelKillin
Has the repo been moved from here? [https://github.com/popcorn-team/popcorn-
app](https://github.com/popcorn-team/popcorn-app)

~~~
deweller
The link on the website points to [https://github.com/popcorn-org/popcorn-
app](https://github.com/popcorn-org/popcorn-app)

------
hhimanshu
This always confuses me. Is it legal to stream movies in US using torrents?
meaning can I use popcorn-time.tv in US without any legal issues?

~~~
Smirnoff
IANAL but from my experience people get in trouble for sharing (or uploading)
the _copyrighted_ material (but not downloading per se). Not sure if this
happens due to some law or because of the tracking/software limitations.

Basically, if you use a torrent client to download a movie, it is in your
interest to not upload/seed it because that's when you get caught (usually).

Because Popcorn app forces you to seed the movie, it is clearly illegal in the
US and will get you in trouble if you can't hide your tracks.

PS: It is legal to share/stream/upload _your own_ content. As long as it
doesn't violate some other law.

------
bertil
The app itself has been working for me all along.

~~~
rogerfernandezg
Not for me.

------
plg
How is this not a honeypot for copyright lawsuit generators?

------
quchen
It's up and running for me.

------
TsomArp
cuevana.tv has a fork that has support for tv series (not all).

------
Recoil42
This is a clone, not the official site.

------
archgrove
A radical solution, I know, but why not just _pay for your content_? And, if
it's not available at the right price/format/location, _find other content_?

And, to those saying "This is for non-copyright/author approved stuff", I say
"I was not born yesterday".

~~~
DeusExMachina
I understand your point of finding other content, but usually people don't
think that way. From a logical point of view it seems trivial, but
psychologically it's different.

One thing is peer pressure. People want to watch what their friends are
watching, because they want to be able to discuss about the last movie or the
last episode of a series.

Another thing is that when someone wants to watch something, he is not
casually browsing for any content, but wants to see something specific.
Trailers and commercial do a really good job to captivate the interest of
people. The effect, though, is that they will want to see that exact content,
no matter how.

~~~
Osmium
> One thing is peer pressure. People want to watch what their friends are
> watching, because they want to be able to discuss about the last movie or
> the last episode of a series.

I agree with you, but I don't think "peer pressure" is the right way of
stating it. It's more about existing in the same social context. It's also why
a lot of people's conceptions of poverty are often far too limited. Poverty
isn't just about not having money for food or shelter – you can have both and
still be poor. It's about not being able to exist in that same realm as your
peers.

------
kmumaw90
popcorn time listed on www.createsetgo.com in entertainment section - it is a
social network for consumers looking to plug into the latest & greatest ideas
- hope the connecting with the end users helps your BETA. cheers!

